# Iranian EMP



## Aggie08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Congress examines EMP threat

A pretty good article outlining the relative ease at which a country like Iran could use a nuclear bomb. 

I think this is a feasible weapon they may be considering. If they nuked us outright we would turn their country into a glass parking lot. If they destroy our electronics, it's a tremendously effective attack that we can't stop and won't nuke them for. Granted, we would invade, but that may be something they're willing to accept.

What if they used it against Israel? I don't know the details on military electronic components and shielding against EMP's, but it seems like they could surprise the hell out of them and get a good jump. 

Thoughts?


----------



## timshatz (Jul 11, 2008)

Not so much worried about our military stuff (most of that is shielded to some degree) but the havoc wrought on the electrical systems from the internet to banking to services production would be enormous. 

Back in the 80s I remember reading a strategy paper that said the next big war would start with a huge nuke going off in the stratosphere and frying our electronics. Today, it would be even worse if it happened. 

The damage would be staggering.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2008)

To get the EMP effect, you need high yield nukes, of which Iran doesnt possess (as of yet).


----------



## timshatz (Jul 11, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> To get the EMP effect, you need high yield nukes, of which Iran doesnt possess (as of yet).



Good point. Talking thermonukes. 

Was thinking about the affect of the nuke test that shut Hawaii down for a couple of hours back in the 50s. And that was in when electric dependence was nothing compared to today's requirements.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tim, look at this:

OPERATION DOMINIC - 1962

Go down to "Starfish Prime" for July 9 1962


----------



## timshatz (Jul 11, 2008)

A lotta big bangs there! Pretty cool reading.


----------

